# Transporting Bio material from one tank to another



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

A friend is setting up a new tank. i wanted to give him some of my eheim bio material from my well established canister. I was just wondering im planning on transporting in some type of tuperware container full of tank water. Just wanted to know how long i can expect it to last and still have good full working live colonies. Before it gets put into his tank. assuming its kept at or above room temp 72+


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I'd say the bacteria should be good for several hours, maybe even several days, even if not all of them will make it. Also, my hunch would be that the warmer they are kept, the sooner they are going to expire, because warmer temperature means faster metabolism; ie faster depletion of food and oxygen, and faster production of toxic waste. Keep in mind that those bacteria need oxygen, and will suffocate faster than they will starve. Like with shipping fish, as long as they are wet it's preferable to have lots of air in the container over lots of water. If possible, keep the container open and maybe even stir it once in a while.


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

Alright i'll have to try it. The biggest reason i was wondering is i am going to have to get the bio out on the am around 7:30 or so. But i am going to leave right from my work with it to my friends house around 4:30. i would go back home but work its 30 mins away from me and 30mins closer to him lol. So im guessing it should probably be alright.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

You may have already done it... but if you are transporting it in water... you could always add a drop or two of pure ammonia to the water if you were really concerned about starving them... however I have read that the bacteria will live for about a day without being fed.

I agree with Frank that the most important factor is making sure that it gets plenty of oxygen.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

A battery powered air pump and a bubble stone certainly would help.


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

Already made the transfer. Seemed to be fine. a friend has rising nitrites that were out of control in his tank. Multiple water changes were not making a difference so i took him my stuff out. within 24 hours his nitrites had already dropped about .5ppm so i think they are still good.


----------

